# Richard Hammond (Top gear) - Dragster Crash Video Footage.



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Decided it was best to put this down here as it might upset some poeple...very disturbing footage....you have been warned 8O

Sound on for full effect.
Richard Hammond (the hamster) crash...Click Here

MHS....Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, Rob, but I don't know what can be gained by showing that footage. It made me feel sick. I suppose it was going to come out eventually, but I'd hoped Richard Hammond himself was going to introduce it, when he had recovered.

Not impressed :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Now then, you've left me wondering if the comments are sarcasm or if the clip has been changed for a joke one after the comment was made... my head hurts.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Snelly said:


> the comments are sarcasm


Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Gerald :lol: :wink: :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You should be ashamed of yourselves...arf...arf...arf!!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Quite funny 

Really hoping Richard pulls through, and by all accounts (I've been findind all I can about him) - he will. Phew.

Hope he does come back on top gear - as he is a top bloke and deserves to have the micky taken out of him. He should also write an autobiography, perhaps titled "I am not a driving god"** - he'll make a mint! (Hopefully though money will go to Yorkshire Air Ambulance).

Have to say though, most petrol heads would have (and probably still would) jump at teh chance to do teh same thing.... 

Fingers still crossed.


** If you are not a topgear fan you won't understand - but it is a very apt title if you know him!


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

excellent very amusing......richard would think so too......wouldn't be suprised if clarkson shows it on top gear at some stage although i am sure the bbc wouldn't allow it!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Spacerunner,

No shame here… 

Hi ryanjjones

"I am *not* a driving god"** …Yes very clever  , I remember seeing that episode…

Hi hannah29,

I'm sure he would find it funny, great sense of humour he has.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hows the hamster ? did it survive


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

drifterman said:


> Hows the hamster ? did it survive


Yep...it survived, but I think the fame has gone to his/her head...sound on...
MHS...Rob


----------

